# Blood Omen: Legacy of Kain



## RubberMonkey (Jan 21, 2002)

i just got blood omen legacy of kain i realize its pretty old but i want to play it, i have windows xp professional and when i try to run the game it goes to a black screen and i can hear water or something from the intro but the screen stays black and it just keeps repeating and then an error comes up that says 

"The instruction at 004273ca referenced memory at 004fce6c
the memory could not be read from"

i tried it in all of the compatability modes available in xp and got the same thing, also if it means anything when i move the mouse over the error window that comes up it dissapears, i can still click ok but i cant see the pointer. hopefully somebody will know a fix for this, you guys have always helped me befor.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Have you tried dropping the Hardware acceleration?

Control Panel | Display. Settings tab

Advanced button. Troubleshoot tab. Slide the bar down a notch to the left, and retry the game.

Also, make sure that all programs are closed by using Ctrl-alt-del, except Explorer and Systray. Also, disable your AV as well.

Regards

eddie


----------



## RubberMonkey (Jan 21, 2002)

thx eddie im going to try that now


----------



## the_other (Oct 2, 2004)

for me it's the same problem
i 2 can hear water splash and the soud is repeating itself

but i get a different messege:
"an privileged instruction was executed at address 00468c72"

any idea??


----------



## the_other (Oct 2, 2004)

oh, and it doesn't matter whether i change my hardware accreleration or not...


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome, the_other

Are you playing Blood Omen 2, Legacy of Kainefiance, or Legacy of Kain:Soul Reaver?

Regards

eddie


----------



## MattyUK2003 (Oct 1, 2004)

Eddie!! Where did you get your avataar from??


----------



## the_other (Oct 2, 2004)

i'm actually playing legacy of kain:blood omen...

how about that?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Matty, took a while. I used a clip off the web, took out loads of frames that weren't needed. Someone then slowed it down, and added the Ouch!

To be truthful, not sure where it was from 

the_other: This is a patch, but its for blood omen 2. Not sure its the same one:

http://support.eidosinteractive.com...sp?patch=56&game=47&platform=3&problemType=13

If not, which version of Windows are you running? Also, does any other games work okay?

eddie


----------



## the_other (Oct 2, 2004)

no, it's not the right patch, but anyway
i'm running win xp pro...

and other games plays just fine...
it's because it is really old one...


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Have you tried it in compatability mode? If you're not sure how to do this, this explains it:

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/helpandsupport/learnmore/appcompat.mspx

If you have, what size screen are you running at? If high, have you tried dropping it?

eddie


----------



## the_other (Oct 2, 2004)

yes i've tried that, changed to 256 colors and 640x480
but no good

when i really change the resolution and colors the game plays a bit...
but then get stuck.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

What do you have running when you're playing:

Go to Run and type MSINFO32 
On the left choose Software Enviroment, then Startup Programs. Copy/paste the list here. 

eddie


----------



## [130] (Nov 8, 2004)

I had the same problem with the game going all black and playing water sound when i started the game.
I found a patch that could make the game run on 2000 and XP.. try this link http://www.the-underdogs.org/redirect.php?id=1850&url=http://www.shortfilms.tk/ (it isn't a official patch but it works) I have installed it myself. It comes with a easy to use windows installer.

Hope that you could use this...

BTW. Blood Omen: Legacy of Kain. is not the same as Blood Omen 2
this is the originally game from 1993.


----------



## [130] (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi its me again if any of you tryed the patch if recomended and it didnt work then i have another patch here http://www.thelostworlds.net/BO1-XP.HTML

if any technical people want to know why the game dosnt work for win2k Its because the game tried to access the video hardware directly, which of course is forbidden in Win 2k.

This patch is realy a cracked exe file that removes the direct access to the video hardware so win2k can run the game. I tryed this and the game runs perfect.


----------



## techkid (Sep 2, 2004)

You might want to investigate dual-booting. If you can get your hands on Windows 95, 98 or ME, and you have a spare partition available (please ask someone to investigate for you if you are not sure), you can use this space to run Windows 98 and install Legacy of Cain and other stuff on it.

Please note: If you or a friend discovers that there is no room to add a partition, try this only as a last resort. I do not want you to completely wipe your system just to run a game  .


----------

